# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle version 1.2.7 is released New Update 23/11/2017

## mohamed73

** *EFT Dongle New Update 23/11/2017* Software V1.2.7 Hardware V1.1.3 *What is New ?* [NEW] Create a dictionary from device itself [NEW] Added Portuguese language [NEW] Added Xiaomi pattern, password, pin remove [NEW] Added option to enter "developer options" directly after boot [UPDATE] Updated backup apps before translate [UPDATE]Add Control Panel For section hardware  *Hardware* *Samsung:* *******
J1 2016 SM-J120M
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Mic Solution
Speaker Solution
TH Solution
*******
J1 Ace SM-J110H
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
Head Phone Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
SD Card Solution
SIM1 & SIM2 Solution
Speaker Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
Touch Key Solution
TSP Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J1 Mini Prime SM-J106B
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
SIM1 Solution
Speaker Solution
TH Solution
TSP Solution
*******
J1 Mini SM-J105B
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
Speaker Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
Touch Solution
*******
J1 SM-J100H
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
Speaker Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
TSP Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J1 SM-J100M
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
Speaker Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
TSP Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J2 SM-J200G
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
SIM Solution
Speaker Ways & Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
TSP Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J2 SM-J200H
Charging Ways & Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Ways & Solution
Speaker Ways & Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J3 2016 SM-320F
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD LIGHT Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
Speaker Solution
THERMOMETER Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J5 Prime SM-G570F
Ear Speaker Solution
Power Solution
SD Card Solution
*******
J5 SM-J500H
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main Mic Solution
SIM Card Solution
Speaker Solution
Touch Key Solution
WI-FI Solution
*******
J7 2017 SM-J730F
Ear Speaker Solution
Main Camera Solution
Main MIC Solution
SD Card Solution
Speaker Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
J7 Prime SM-G610F
Ear Speaker Solution
Speaker Solution
*******
J7 SM-J700H
Earpiece Way & Solution
LCD Light Way & Solution
Main MIC Solution
Power Solution
SIM1 Solution
SIM2 Solution
Speaker Way & Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
Note 8 SM-N950F
Ear Speaker Solution
SD Card Solution
*******
S3 GT-I9300
Charging Way & Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
Main MIC Solution
Speaker Solution
TH Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
S3 GT-I9305
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
Main Mic Solution
Power Solution
SIM Solution
Speaker Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
S3 Neo GT-I
9300I
TH Solution
*******
S3 Neo Plus GT-I9301I
TH Solution
*******
S4 GT-I9500
Charging Solution
Ear Speaker Solution
LCD Solution
Main MIC Solution
SIM Card Solution
Speaker Solution
TH Solution
TSP Solution
WIFI Solution
*******
S8 Plus SM-G955F
Ear Speaker Solution
SD Card Solution
*******
S8 SM-G950F
Ear Speaker Solution
SD Card Solution
*******
Samsung TAB E sm-t560 
camera back solution 
charging ways 
SD card ways
******* *Apple Products:* *******
iPhone 7 PLUS 
BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION 
CAMERA BACK & FRONT WAYS 
CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION
SPEAKER WAYS 
MIC WAYS 
BUTTON KEY WAYS 
SPEAKER EARPHONE WAYS 
*******
IPHONE SE 
BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION
CHARGING WAYS 
SPEAKER WAYS 
BATTERY CONNECTOR WAYS 
*******
IPHONE 5 
CAMERA BACK WAYS & SOLUTION 
BACKLIGHT WAYS 
SIM CARD WAYS 
SPEAKER SOLUTION
MIC WAYS 
BATTERY CONNECTOR WAYS 
HOME BUTTON SOLUTION
*******
iPad 2 
LCD & Backlight ways-solution
charging ways 
speaker ways 
battery connector ways 
touch ways 
*******
iPad 3 
BACKLIGHT WAYS 
CHARGING WAYS 
SPEAKER WAYS & SOLUTION 
BATTERY CONNECTOR WAYS 
*******
IPAD 4 
BACKLIGHT SOLUTION & WAYS 
CHARGING WAYS 
SPEAKER SOLUTION
BATTERY CONNECTOR WAYS 
*******
iPad Air 
backlight & LCD ways -solution
battery connector ways 
camera back & button key ways 
charging ways 
speaker solution 
*******
iPad Air 2 
backlight & LCD ways -solution
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
speaker solution
*******
iPad mini 
LCD & backlight ways 
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
speaker solution
*******
iPad mini 2 
camera back solution
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
LCD & backlight ways 
speaker solution 
touch ways 
*******
iPad mini 3 
backlight & LCD ways 
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
fingerprint ways 
speaker solution 
*******
iPad REMOVE ICLOUD 3G MODELS 
iPad mini 2 
iPad mini 3 
iPad ari 2 
******* *Huawei phones:*  *******
MATE 10 ALP-L29
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
MATE 9 PRO LON-L29
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
MATE 8 NXT-L29
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
MATE S CRR-L09
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
HONOR 9 STF-AL00
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
HONOR V8 KNT-AL20
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
HONOR 8 FRD-L19
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
P9 Eva-L19
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
HONOR X5 kill-L21 
backlight & LCD ways 
battery & volume button ways 
camera back ways 
charging ways 
speaker solution
ear headphone ways 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
Y5 2017 MYA-L22
backlight ways-solution
battery connector ways 
button key ways 
charging ways 
earphone ways 
network solution 
speaker ways 
*******
Y6II CAM-L21
charging ways 
sim 1 ways 
sim 2 ways 
speaker solution 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
Y6 PRO TIT-L01 
camera back solution
backlight ways 
charging ways 
LCD ways 
mic ways 
sim 1 ways 
sim 2 ways 
speaker ways 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
******* *LG MOBILE** :* 
*******
LG V10 H960
backlight LCD ways 
backlight solution
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
SD card ways 
sim card ways 
speaker ways 
*******
LG G4 STYLUS H540 
charging ways 
backlight LCD ways 
mic ways 
speaker ways 
battery connector ways 
*******
LG G3 D855
backlight ways 
charging battery solution
sim card &sd card ways 
speaker & mic ways 
*******
LG G3 STYLUS D690
LCD & backlight ways 
charging ways 
camera back ways 
speaker ways 
battery connector ways 
button key ways 
*******
LG BILLO D335
backlight ways 
charging ways 
battery connector ways 
******* *SONY MOBILE :*  *******
C5 E5533
LCD & backlight ways
front camera ways 
charging ways 
camera back ways 
battery connector ways 
speaker ways 
*******
c3 D2502
backlight ways 
battery connector ways 
camera back ways 
charging ways 
ear headphone ways 
mic ways 
network solution 
SD card ways 
sim card ways 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
Diagram mother board 3
*******
z3 D6633
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
ear headphone ways 
SD card ways 
sim card ways 
speaker ways 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2
*******
z2 D6502 
backlight solution
battery connector ways 
charging ways 
ear headphone ways 
mic ways 
sim ways 
SD card ways 
speaker ways 
vibration ways 
Diagram mother board 1 
Diagram mother board 2  *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## radwan5711

مشكووور حبيبي

----------

